# Bear Lake Manistee County



## huxIIIhammer (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey fellas,
I am looking to rent a cabin on bear lake early June anyone have a hook up for me? I have surfed the web and found some houses and what not ranging from like $750.00 up. I am looking for a simpler cabin in a lower price range me and the Mrs. don't require the fancy frills of a house. At any rate any info would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Hux


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

Fredricks Cottages 
Hills Resort 
Kacz's Kozy Kabins 
Windsunpines Resort try this link as well http://www.michigan.org/travel/lodging/more.asp?m=6;6&type=namechar&char=C


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

I know the guys that own Fredricks. They are cool cabins and they have boats to use also. Great people, they will take care of you. You better call right now cause they fill up quick. (231) 864-3747 Tell them Scott Keene referred you to them. There are some nice bluegill in there as well, my son caught some right off the dock. Good Luck!!

Scott


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

I've heard and read that there are eyes in Bear Lake? Is this correct? I pass it often but have never stopped.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

yeppers Mr. Waterfoul...year to year it changes as far as production....and certainly not the monsters like your bud SFW got this year, but great for eating.


----------



## BOEDY (Dec 2, 2005)

I know an oldtimer that used troll a night crawler pumped full of cod liver oil and smoke the eyes and smallies in that lake (years ago).


----------



## huxIIIhammer (Feb 28, 2005)

I called Frericks around 9 am and they said thye would call me back so far havent heard back? May call them again tomorrow thanks fellas


----------



## huxIIIhammer (Feb 28, 2005)

I booked Fredricks first week of June, will report when I get home!


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Now you're talking about a lake that is in "the neighborhood".

Bear Lake does have 'eyes, large and smallmouth bass, northern pike, and slab bluegills IF you can find them.

I'd urge you to get a map of the lake and find the underwater humps called the Middle Grounds. You'll find three or four of them all located in the southern 1/3 of the lake. There are 2-3 of them.

The walleye fishing is a night time activity and in June that will mean well after 10PM.

The lake is 30' deep at it's deepest and structure is provided mainly by weed beds rather than steep drops.

If you are staying at Frederic's, which is on the east shore, you'll be near the Saddle-Up which is a great convenience store. Be sure to stop in there.


----------



## huxIIIhammer (Feb 28, 2005)

Whit I printed the "map of the week" after searching previous posts. The wife really wants some gills this year! I can't wait it looks like a great lake


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Where is that "Map of the Week" site???


----------



## huxIIIhammer (Feb 28, 2005)

I typed in "bear" and searched this forum and it came up. It says lake of the week bear lake. I printed that off to use as a reference. Will the gills be on the beds first week of June typically?


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

huxIIIhammer said:


> I typed in "bear" and searched this forum and it came up. It says lake of the week bear lake. I printed that off to use as a reference. Will the gills be on the beds first week of June typically?


Find the middle grounds......there should be three of them. They offer good fishing for all species.

Look along the north shore, north of the westernmost middle grounds and find an underwater point that just out. There is no point of the shore so you have to look for it in the bottom contour lines. If you take that north shore and divide it into thirds from each bay (which by the way are the "ears" of the bear with the south shore being the lower jaws of the rounded face) the underwater point will come from shallow water east of Big Bay (westernmost bay) I hope this makes sense.

This underwater point can offer some fine fishing as well.

Bear Lake is fairly shallow and warms quickly. The 'gills will more than likely be off their beds by June. Drift fish for them along weedlines out near those middle grounds.

Obviouly a depth finder is an invaluable tool.

Be sure to also fish around the point that forms Little Bay (NE corner of the lake and not far from Frederic's. It holds dandy largemouths on the inside and smallies on the outside. The mouth of this bay can also be decent fishing for panfish. There is timber laying on the bottom and it attracts fish especially early in the morning.


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

The owner of the cabins, (Joe) He can tell you where to get those gills!!

Scott


----------



## huxIIIhammer (Feb 28, 2005)

Whit, thanks for all the information I am taking notes and will reference them on my trip!


----------

